# Help deciding on a BD bike.



## bosonja (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey, I'm beating myself up trying to decide which bike to buy and I need some of the experts help...please.
Here's the background:
Me: 30 y/o dude, 5'9", 185 lbs
City: Chicago
Cycling experience: Street none, Mountain biking some, city biking alot (on the mtn bike)
Bike: I have a Kona Nunu which is a good fun bike, but not good for commuting/triathlons/weekend rides
Bike Considerations: Motobecane Sprint or Windsor Knight - or other in the price range.

Once the weather changes (hopefully soon) I'll be using the bike to commute to work (7.5 miles each way), train for a triathlon, and weekend rides 20+ miles. Chicago has a nice paved lakefront path which i where I'll be doing most of my riding. The path is windy and it seems like you are riding into the wind in both directions.

The reason these two bikes perk my interest are mainly the components and the price. If i'm going to spend a grand, I want it to be well spent. Hopefully someone will share some experience and or advice so i can pull the trigger and get rolling. Thanks!


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

For me, the Windsor Knight seems like the better deal, based on components and price. The lower price will allow you to upgrade the saddle and buy other, road-bike specific pieces.

The real difference seems to be the carbon seat stays, which may or may be noticeable- depending on frame design and your experience.

Either way I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

Like Alaska Mike, I don't really see $95 of functional difference between the two.


----------



## bosonja (Apr 28, 2009)

*Thanks*

Mike/Roger:
Thanks for the input. I just now fired away and went for the Knight. I'm kind of pumped up about it. The next week will be hard to wait, but what can you do? 
Thanks again...happy riding.
:thumbsup:


----------



## bosonja (Apr 28, 2009)

*Not bad...*

So I ordered my bike on Tuesday 5/5 late in the evening - 9pm or so - and I now have it in my posession, less than 3 days later. Kudos to BD for rocessing the order so quickly. I'm at work, so I haven't busted open the box yet, but it looks to be in good shape, with one exception. A quick release has protuded through the box and is a little scratched up, but I don't think it is damaged. I'm excited to get into the box and put my ride together.


----------

